# Disadvantage to vertical straight panel bits?



## talldean (Jun 29, 2010)

So, what's the disadvantage or advantage of using vertical panel bits to cut the edge of a panel for a cabinet door?


----------



## Sawatzky (Jan 1, 2009)

Those bits don't have a bearing so you can't cut arches for cathederal style doors. You also have to use a tall fence since the wood is passed through on it's side. If you have a smaller router then they work well, and I know the Amana bits can run at the full speed of 28,000 RPM. But, you can accomplish almost the same thing on a tables saw since the set-up is about the same. If you have a larger variable speed router the horizontal bit is the way to go.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Dean

I don't see any disadvantage with them, they are safe and you can use a small router ( 1 1/2HP ) unlike the horizontal bits, they are about 1/3" the price of the horizontal bits it's true you can't used them for cathederal style doors but how many times will you make them that way..

They are very fast to setup and unlike the table saw way you don't need to sand the heck out of them, they come in many profiles just like the horizontal bits you can also get a back cutter ( Undercutter bit) if you want the panel to fit flush with the door frame parts  or you can use 1/2" thick stock to get that flush look..and to save money on the doors..almost no looks at the inside of the doors.. 

Anytime you rip stock on the table saw you will always have blade marks on the stock.. 

MLCS Raised Panel Carbide Tipped Router Bits 2

=======



talldean said:


> So, what's the disadvantage or advantage of using vertical panel bits to cut the edge of a panel for a cabinet door?


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

I prefer the horizontal bits because I can cut the backcut in the same operation to flush the panel with the stiles & rails. Many people don't care for the offset center panel look. I have run into many customers that don't just want square doors, they want the arched top doors which are only done on the upper cabinet doors. All base doors have square paneled doors. If building for yourself it would be a personal choice & you can build as you like. When building for a customer then it's their choice & you need to be able to adapt.


----------

